#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Problema com APC-5M-90+

## NielsonPadilha

Olá bom dia @*Suporte Intelbras*, tenho um APC-5M-90+ que reiniciava ao acessar o painel de controle da mesma (Reiniciava as vezes) mesmo com a versão mais atualizada do firmware. Hoje ao tentar acessar a mesma não estou conseguindo entrar no painel de controle dela, aparece como se o equipamento estive-se indisponível. Estou sentindo uma certa lentidão na navegação.

Só consigo acessar pelo SSH. Tenho clientes nesse painel.

Alguém já teve esse problema ?

Obs.: Tenho outros 3 APC's que até agora estão com os acessos normais.


Obrigado

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Consegui acessar depois. Fui pra outro computador.

Agora essa questão dele reiniciar as vezes quando acessamos? Já atualizei pra última versão.

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Aqui se eu duas janela com a mesma antena em navegador separado ele reinicia. Isso também na última versão.

----------


## sgnetararuama

Meu APC-5M-90+ reinicia sozinho, as vezes 4 e 5 vezes por dia, isso sem entrar neles, ja troquei fonte, cabo, conectores, so falta trocar o radio agora

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Os meus tbm acontecem isso. Uso fonte nobreak da volt com banco de baterias e nunca desliguei meus equipamentos. Quando vou ver o uptime que era pra tá de meses tá 2 dias, 3 dias... Quando não ele reinicia na hora que vou acessar.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezado @*NielsonPadilha*, Boa Tarde!
Sobre seu equipamento que reinicia, se possível:
Pode mudar o cabo que alimenta este equipamento de posição, mudando a porta no qual ele está conectado ao patch panel?
Há possibilidade de colocar o cabo de outro APC que está com acesso normal, neste equipamento, invertendo os cabos nos equipamentos?
Os cabos possuem em média o mesmo comprimento, entre o ponto de alimentação e o rádio? Qual o comprimento do cabo?
Afim de eliminarmos dúvidas sobre a alimentação ou mesmo o cabo, por favor.

Abraço, 
Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Prezado @*NielsonPadilha*, Boa Tarde!
> Sobre seu equipamento que reinicia, se possível:
> Pode mudar o cabo que alimenta este equipamento de posição, mudando a porta no qual ele está conectado ao patch panel?
> Há possibilidade de colocar o cabo de outro APC que está com acesso normal, neste equipamento, invertendo os cabos nos equipamentos?
> Os cabos possuem em média o mesmo comprimento, entre o ponto de alimentação e o rádio? Qual o comprimento do cabo?
> Afim de eliminarmos dúvidas sobre a alimentação ou mesmo o cabo, por favor.
> 
> Abraço, 
> Equipe Intelbras!


Boa tarde, atualmente estou usando cabo blindado Hercules da Lan Expert, com 48m e plugs rj45 blindados da ubnt. Todos os equipamentos na torre estão com mesmo comprimento.

A troca de posição no patch panel já fizemos, porém continua. Sobre a troca do cabo preciso agendar um dia para trocar lá na torre e aqui em baixo.


Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Meu APC-5M-90+ reinicia sozinho, as vezes 4 e 5 vezes por dia, isso sem entrar neles, ja troquei fonte, cabo, conectores, so falta trocar o radio agora


Prezado sgnetararuama, Boa Tarde!
Se possível, nos responda:
Seu equipamento está com o último firmware instalado?
Como é feita a alimentação do equipamento? Qual a tensão utilizada?
Qual o comprimento do cabo entre o ponto de alimentação e o rádio?
Abraço,
Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde, atualmente estou usando cabo blindado Hercules da Lan Expert, com 48m e plugs rj45 blindados da ubnt. Todos os equipamentos na torre estão com mesmo comprimento.
> 
> A troca de posição no patch panel já fizemos, porém continua. Sobre a troca do cabo preciso agendar um dia para trocar lá na torre e aqui em baixo.
> 
> 
> Obrigado


 @*NielsonPadilha*, Muito obrigado, pelas informações!
Podemos entrar em contato com o senhor, amanhã pela manhã?
Apenas para confirmar, nos envie seus contatos por MP, com o melhor horário no qual podemos lhe contatar, que tenha acesso ao rádio, por favor!
Abraço, 
Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## sgnetararuama

1) Seu equipamento está com o último firmware instalado?
Sim, versão atual 5-3662.v5.95.49868.

Como é feita a alimentação do equipamento? 
Por Pat panel da Volt e hj esta com a fonte original dele.

Qual a tensão utilizada?
Com o Pat Panel da volt, 24v com a fonte original 19.

Qual o comprimento do cabo entre o ponto de alimentação e o rádio?
Antes tava com cabo Hercules, a 2 semanas colocamos Furukwa, 20 metros, com conectores GTS Azul

----------


## glperon

acho que isso é PROBLEMA e crônico na INTELBRAS. As minhas ( e são várias ) variam e muito!!! Nesse momento tenho uma com 4 e uma com 41 dias funcionando. A explicação para isso é que a "força" do sinal que vem do cliente pode ser maior que o necessário causando uma especie de "bug" forcando o desligamento das mesmas. O suporte em uma ocasião fez alguns ajustes para mim. Melhorou mas não resolveu e certamente não tem solução. Meu parceiro comercial percebendo essa situação substituiu todas as dele por ubiquit.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 1) Seu equipamento está com o último firmware instalado?
> Sim, versão atual 5-3662.v5.95.49868.
> 
> Como é feita a alimentação do equipamento? 
> Por Pat panel da Volt e hj esta com a fonte original dele.
> 
> Qual a tensão utilizada?
> Com o Pat Panel da volt, 24v com a fonte original 19.
> 
> ...


Prezado @*sgnetararuama*, Bom dia!
O Firmware informado não é o mais atual, por favor atualize pelo firmware do link abaixo, veja se persiste o reinicio, por favor.
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...o_5.95-3_1.zip

Abraço, 
Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Prezado @*sgnetararuama*, Bom dia!
> O Firmware informado não é o mais atual, por favor atualize pelo firmware do link abaixo, veja se persiste o reinicio, por favor.
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...o_5.95-3_1.zip
> 
> Abraço, 
> Equipe Intelbras!


Atualizei e vou monitorar

----------


## RCINFONET

Me desculpe, mas aqui meus ubnt, fazem a mesma coisa, e são ligados em equipamentos volt, rebotam do nada, então dizer que que ubnt não sofre disso não tem como.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Me desculpe, mas aqui meus ubnt, fazem a mesma coisa, e são ligados em equipamentos volt, rebotam do nada, então dizer que que ubnt não sofre disso não tem como.


Mais aqui ate com a fonte original faz isto

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> acho que isso é PROBLEMA e crônico na INTELBRAS. As minhas ( e são várias ) variam e muito!!! Nesse momento tenho uma com 4 e uma com 41 dias funcionando. A explicação para isso é que a "força" do sinal que vem do cliente pode ser maior que o necessário causando uma especie de "bug" forcando o desligamento das mesmas. O suporte em uma ocasião fez alguns ajustes para mim. Melhorou mas não resolveu e certamente não tem solução. Meu parceiro comercial percebendo essa situação substituiu todas as dele por ubiquit.


Já tinha notado isso mesmo. Se você for ativar um cliente e a potência estiver mt alta pode acontecer do ap reiniciar...

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Me desculpe, mas aqui meus ubnt, fazem a mesma coisa, e são ligados em equipamentos volt, rebotam do nada, então dizer que que ubnt não sofre disso não tem como.


Vish. Mais isso não é normal não, esses equipamento tem que ficar vamos meses sem desligar. ....

----------


## glperon

Então, não sei o que acontece. Ja testei das várias maneiras pedidas pela intelbras. Fonte original, trocar cabos lan, levar a fonte o + próximo possível da antena, e os bla bla bla todos. Nada, absolutamente nada resolve. Eu deixei como está. Quando cliente começar a reclamar eu troco por outra marca, por exemplo MK se a ubiquite tem o mesmo problema. Aliás, tenho uma nova torre para montar e já vou começar com mk então.

----------


## RCINFONET

Pois é, alguns até tem um uptime legal, mas outros sempre estão baixo.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Pessoal da Intelbras ta em contato comigo desde ontem, estamos fazendo alguns teste para ver oque pode ser.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pois é, alguns até tem um uptime legal, mas outros sempre estão baixo.


Prezado RCINFONET, Boa Tarde!
Lhe enviamos uma MP, sobre detalhes de seu rede.
Abraço, 
Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Então, não sei o que acontece. Ja testei das várias maneiras pedidas pela intelbras. Fonte original, trocar cabos lan, levar a fonte o + próximo possível da antena, e os bla bla bla todos. Nada, absolutamente nada resolve. Eu deixei como está. Quando cliente começar a reclamar eu troco por outra marca, por exemplo MK se a ubiquite tem o mesmo problema. Aliás, tenho uma nova torre para montar e já vou começar com mk então.


Prezado @*glperon*, Boa Tarde!
Lhe enviamos uma MP, sobre detalhes de sua rede.
Abraço, 
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## biohazzard

Os meus UBNT, e até Mikrotik estão fazendo isto ai, já troquei Cabo, fonte, Rb na torre, e mesma coisa, de vezes em quando tiro o Rocekt de uma torre e envio pra outra, este rocket na torre estava com este problema, ao ser alocada na outra sumia o problema, e ao colocar outro no lugar dele, ficava bom, passa alguns meses ou dias, volta dar o mesmo problema, em outros pontos.

----------


## FMANDU

> Pessoal da Intelbras ta em contato comigo desde ontem, estamos fazendo alguns teste para ver oque pode ser.


Iai alguma solução?

----------


## Nks

Grande @*NielsonPadilha* td certo!!! Esse cara nao desiste facil!! Gosto disso, tbm sou assim!!! kkk

Entao observando melhor, reparei que as minhas APC estavam reiniciando sozinha, troquei o cabo coloquei um de blindagem dupla, e ja estou a 15 dias sem cair com ela!!

Soh uma observacao aqui, vc esta usando em torre de FM?

Cabo de blindagem dupla que falo, eh que alem do alumínio vem tbm uma malha, tipo cabo coxial, e tbm o dreno. Ai eh soh vc aterrar o dreno corretamente, que a malha toda fica aterrada!!
Esse cabo eh show de bola, ambientes que tem muitas torres por perto ou principalmente se ta em uma torre de fm, poe ele!!!

Existe varios fabricante desse cabo, eu uso aqui o cabo da ubiquiti o tough cable de nivel 2, o de nivel 1 nao tem a malha, eh blindagem simples!!

Agora resumindo, nao estou falando que o seu problema eh cabo pra vc ja sair trocando tudo, cada caso eh um caso!!!

[]´s

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Bom dia pessoal tudo bom? Pois é aqui uso cabo blindado da lan expert( http://www.cabohercules.com.br) Hercules(ele não é 100% cobre mais é um cabo fabricado pra ter uma boa performance externa) ele te dupla camada é bem reforçado, estou usando na minha torre mesmo. Pessoal da intelbras colocou uma versão beta no apc e estamos monitorando ela. Até agora está normal, segunda feira eles vão entrar em contato comigo novamente para fazer outras análises. 

Abraços

----------


## FMANDU

@*NielsonPadilha* você deve ser o maior beta test da intelbras, eles deveriam te dar descontos na compra desses produtos.

Pergunto: você ja tentou colocar o firmware original da ligo, pra fazer um teste? Se não, veja essa possibilidade, deve rodar mais estavel, pq o APC 5M 90 é um baita equipamento.

----------


## meyknho

@*Nks* @*FMANDU* 

Os produtos da Intelbras tem evoluído e a equipe da Intelbras está empenhada em trazer uma solução com qualidade e custo benefício acessível.

Acredito ainda que devemos valorizar os produtos locais, sendo assim os mesmos vão funcionar não melhor que UBNT ou Mikrotik, más vão ficar no mesmo nível de qualidade!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## sgnetararuama

Aqui parece que resolveu depois da atualização do ultimo firmware, reiniciava quase 4 vezes ou mais por dia, agora ja 4 dias e nada de reinicio

----------


## laurence669

amigo confere a alimentação . já passei por esse problema

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Oi @*Suporte Intelbras*, fui acessar minha APC-5M 18 e assim que digitei o login a que envia o sinal reiniciou fiz o download do arquivo TroublesShootingFile.tar acredito que deve ajudar, outra coisa que notei foi que se eu abrir em 2 navegadores a mesma antena ela reinicia do nada.
Preciso de uma posição ou vou ter que trocar por outra marca, infelizmente.

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Oi @*Suporte Intelbras*, fui acessar minha APC-5M 18 e assim que digitei o login a que envia o sinal reiniciou fiz o download do arquivo TroublesShootingFile.tar acredito que deve ajudar, outra coisa que notei foi que se eu abrir em 2 navegadores a mesma antena ela reinicia do nada.
> Preciso de uma posição ou vou ter que trocar por outra marca, infelizmente.
> 
> Obrigado


Prezado @*maisonmdsgreen*, Bom Dia!
Pode nos enviar o arquivo, por favor, para [email protected] .
Abraço,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Tenho enviado o arquivo.

Obrigado




> Prezado @*maisonmdsgreen*, Bom Dia!
> Pode nos enviar o arquivo, por favor, para [email protected] .
> Abraço,
> Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Olá amigos boa noite, desculpem minha ausência. Estamos realizando alguns testes e assim que terminarmos posto as novidades.

Obrigado

----------


## meyknho

> Olá amigos boa noite, desculpem minha ausência. Estamos realizando alguns testes e assim que terminarmos posto as novidades.
> 
> Obrigado


Fala Nielson, olha foi lançada uma nova versão do Firmware para os APC, a V5.95-4.

http://www.intelbras.com.br

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Oi @*Suporte Intelbras* alguma novidade?

Obrigado

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

> Fala Nielson, olha foi lançada uma nova versão do Firmware para os APC, a V5.95-4.
> 
> http://www.intelbras.com.br
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Fiquei espantado pelo changelog com muitas alterações rsrs

----------


## Nks

> Fiquei espantado pelo changelog com muitas alterações rsrs


kkkkk fui la ver o changelog e realmente eh impressionante.....
mais acho q o pessoal tem preguiça de escrever!!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Heheheh. Atualizei os meus no mesmo dia. Até agora não reiniciaram. Vou aguardar mais uns dias.

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

> Heheheh. Atualizei os meus no mesmo dia. Até agora não reiniciaram. Vou aguardar mais uns dias.


Atualizou qual os modelos de antenas.

Enviado de meu SM-N920G usando Tapatalk

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Atualizou qual os modelos de antenas.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-N920G usando Tapatalk


Apc 5m 90+

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Mudou alguma coisa?

Enviado de meu SM-N920G usando Tapatalk

----------


## meyknho

> Mudou alguma coisa?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-N920G usando Tapatalk


Segundo o @*Suporte Intelbras*, a mudança foi no algorítimo de controle de piso de ruído *(vai usar menos CPU da APC).

**Att, Aleff Meykson*

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Mudou alguma coisa?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-N920G usando Tapatalk


Aparentemente notamos que o reinício se dava devido o processamento alto no momento. Mais no geral não senti mt diferença. Como aqui na região falta muita energia o ap acabou reiniciando ( mesmo usando fonte nobreak da volt com 4 baterias de 150a) somente esse ap reiniciou. Aí não tive como testar muito bem.

Mais aparentemente normalizou o reinício ao logar.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Reiniciou porque acabou a bateria ou outro problema?

Enviado de meu SM-N920G usando Tapatalk

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Conforme contato com o @*Suporte Intelbras* temos atualizado e está em teste vamos ver.

Obrigado

----------

